# Bbq sauces



## syncom (Jun 21, 2017)

I am looking for bbq recipes to try. If any of you fine people are welling to share your top secert recipes with me that wpuld be Great!!!! I am looking for all types, spicy,sweet, anything you got i want to try and find what i like best. Once again thanks.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 21, 2017)

Here are two that have served me well over the years:

Rum Sweet Heat

Burbon Orange  

Matt


----------



## phatbac (Jun 21, 2017)

```
Candy Apple Red sauce  *this one is designed to be a bright red and not burn easily. it has a tangy flavor with some sweetness.1/2 stick margerine1 cup ketchup1/4 cup AC vinegar1/4 cup turbinado sugar1 Tbsp salt 2 tsp black pepper2 tsp garlic2 Tbsp paprika (mild)
```
Fruit sauce #5

 *This has a fruity flavor with a heavy sweetness but not cloying.

1 cup ketchup
1/2 stick butter (use real)
1/4 cup molasses
1/8 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup turbinado sugar
2 TBS red raspberry jam ( can substitute any jam, jelly or preserves)
1/4 TBS kosher salt
1/2 TBS black Pepper
1/2 TBS garlic powder

1/2 TBS onion powder
2 TBS sweet paprika

Hope you like them,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 21, 2017)

1. Please remove your duplicate post.

2. I recommend you purchase Jeff's BBQ sauce recipe. It comes "free" when you purchase his rub recipes. Best BBQ sauce I've ever had, especially for pork products (specifically, ribs and pulled pork).


----------



## syncom (Jun 21, 2017)

i sorry about that. was at work using my phone. Any who how do i delete my post. lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeffs sauce & rub is a great place to start.

They are good following the recipes, but v=can be tweaked to fit your individual tastes.

Al


----------



## syncom (Jun 25, 2017)

Giving the Fruit Sauce #5 a shot today on y baby backs. Excited to try this. Thanks Aaron


----------



## phatbac (Jun 25, 2017)

Becareful on that one use lower heat because it will burn!
Thanks!
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## big woot (Aug 11, 2017)

2 cups Ketchup

half pound of butter

half of a sweet yellow onion

1 cup apple cider vinegar

1/2 cup of packed brown sugar

1 table spoon black pepper

1 table spoon kosher salt

2 tea spoons granulated garlic

2 tea spoons Cayenne chili powder

1 table spoon liquid smoke (hickory)

saute onions in butter for about 7 to 8 minutes and then mix all ingredients together and simmer 15 minutes.


----------

